# Maybelline Color Tattoo Fall 2012 Limited Edition Collection + Video & Swatches



## Start2FinishMUA (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybelline Fall 2012 Collection Lt Ed. Color Tattoos 		 			 







 		 			  Have any of you seen the Maybelline Fall 2012 Collection Lt Ed. Color Tattoos? They're GORGEOUS! LOL! I bought the entire display at Rite Aid. I've uploaded a video showing the product. Now I'll warn you.. What you're about to see is PRETTY Tempting! lol. You'll be running to the nearest Rite Aid. lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-BxWUhqUXw


  	Here's the swatches of them, in case you don't want to see the video.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 31, 2012)

I managed to find three of the four new neutrals at a CVS in Philadelphia: Barely Beige, Gold Shimmer, and Rich Mahogany - i got the first two. But sadly no Mossy Green, which i really wanted.


  	There was a buy one, get one 50% off, so i picked up some of the original colors i didn't already have to make an even number. I haven't tested the new ones yet, but i have used several of the original colors i already have, and enjoy them. They really deliver color - i apply with a brush for deeper color and more even coverage.

  	I was hoping to find the new colors, too: Ready, Set, Green; Test My Teal; Blue On By; and Fuchsia Fever. But no dice, so i'm still looking. I want to get Test My Teal, which is actually teal-ish (unlike the original Tenacious Teal, which is actually turquoise) and Fuchsia Fever, which appears to be a little more purplish than pure fuchsia.


----------

